# Dry Stack Stone Veneer with Arch - Possible for Newbie?



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never seen an arch done with dry stacked stone, everything I've seen has been squared off. As an option if you want to use dry stack for the rest of the facing you could have somebody make you a custom Lintel with a curved bottom to go above the opening.

It's hard to tell by looking at your picture a much curve you have on the hearth. It's possible, but very difficult to do dry stack on a curve.


----------



## bergsj (Dec 11, 2012)

Msradell said:


> I've never seen an arch done with dry stacked stone, everything I've seen has been squared off. As an option if you want to use dry stack for the rest of the facing you could have somebody make you a custom Lintel with a curved bottom to go above the opening.
> 
> It's hard to tell by looking at your picture a much curve you have on the hearth. It's possible, but very difficult to do dry stack on a curve.



Thanks for your response. I think I'll need to use grout in this application!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you check out required clearances before building that enclosure?
It's never pass inspection here.


----------



## bergsj (Dec 11, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Did you check out required clearances before building that enclosure?
> It's never pass inspection here.


Yes, I'm well within clearances and passed inspection easily.


----------



## Jb1234 (Aug 18, 2012)

Why did you build it before you knew if you were capable of doing it? By stone veneer do you mean like what I have pictured. I built this about 2 years ago for our electric fireplace. An arch I would say no. I would go maybe with a limestone or other type of keystone like design and run the veneer into it. Just a thought. Also can you tell us exactly which product you are using, I'm assuming you mean like Realstone panels. 

If you are dead set on that design, for the side pieces, you'd basically have to miter the two panels and attempt to get them tight. Match up the stone pattern the best you can. I wouldn't use grout. I'd use sanded caulk to match, like the type you would use for floor tile. Push the caulk in and tool it the best you can. 

Also I assume you're going to cover the wood with cement board right? The fireplace can still be pulled forward correct? The cement board and stone will be adding an inch or 2. 

(Don't pay attention to the dog crate on the right. Ha)


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

bergsj said:


> All:
> 
> I want to get your advice before starting my stone veneer project on my fireplace.
> 
> ...


It really depends on what kind of thin veneer you plan on adhering to it. Cultured stone is the most commonly available thin stone, and is harder to hide a cut on, as the color is only topical.

Natural thin stone veneer (real stone sawed to ~1" thick) is easier to hide, as you can score-cut a tapered edge on each side of the stone, and simply chisel it off from the front side leaving a rocked edge. 

Either way, I'd still say that a drystack install is going to be harder and more time consuming than a grouted application, regardless of the stone type.........



joecaption said:


> Did you check out required clearances before building that enclosure?
> It's never pass inspection here.


It's a gas zero-clearance fireplace, how much clearance do you think the manufacture requires at the front frame???? :huh:


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

First off, the framing looks great. If you must tackle this project on your own, I would recommend using a dry stack tile. You might pay a little more in materials, but the installation will be alot easier then attempting to install each stone. Stone masonry (real or precast) is an art that is only learned by experience. I would also recommend using an accent stone for the arch. This will add a nice contrast. As far as MSRADELL says about going out and having some custom made lintel for the arch, please ignore these people that dont have any real experience in the masonry world. Any mason that knows anything knows that you can easily buy a piece of galvanized flex steel for a radius from the brick yard. 

IMO, Sure, go for it. The tile stones look great and are not as heavy or thick. They also look genuine, as some types are made from real stone. Def offers an advantage for interior use. You can buy drystack or with mortar/grout joints. GL


----------

